# Fire up the Xbox: Forza 3 Exotic Car Download Pack Includes Audi-Powered Gumpert Apollo & Spyker C8



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We'll be honest with our friends at Turn10 Studios. We've been busy. We've been busy with the day-to-day, the posting of Audi content, picking up the pieces when our forum software gets stuck in a legal quagmire or building out things like galleries for Fourtitude version 2.0 due soon. Yes, it's been a while since we even fired up the old Xbox and in that time maybe our FOURTITUDEoCOM storefront with R8, R10 and R15 liveries for sale has earned us millions and gajillions in our absence. I suppose though that it is time to find out because Turn10 has announced the latest Forza 3 supercar download pack and that includes the none other than the Audi-powered Gumpert Apollo S and Spyker C8 Laviolette LM85

Yes, we know there are several cottage-industry supercars now powered by Audi engines. The rolling sculpture Spyker comes to mind or the Speed Racer inspired Hispano Suiza based on a rebodied R8 and of course the Gumpert and numbers more. If we had to choose from such a field we could sample on a track it would have to be the hyper Gumpert or the Spyker C8 with its Le Mans GT2 pedigree . No, the Gumpert name isn't the coolest and the design not the most carnal but a twin turbo 690hp Audi V8 in an ultra-light carbon fiber package capable of 0-60 in 3.8 seconds helps us breeze past any other shortcomings. As for the Spyker, it's not quite as fierce but we're intrigued just the same.

FYI, the new download pack includes the following cars:

2010 Gumpert Apollo S
2010 Spyker C8 Laviolette LM85
2010 Joss JT1
2010 Mosler MT900S
2010 Devon GTX
2010 Rossion Q1
2010 Spada Vetture Sport Codatronca TS
2010 SSC ultimate Aero
2010 Weismann GT MF5
2010 Radical SR8 Supersport


----------

